# Waders Hatteras October



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I assume it’s a good idea to have them with you at this time of the year?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

When the sun goes down it gets cold.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I keep my Frogg Toggs in the truck, in case it gets rainy or cold.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks Garbo and Papa T …best to be prepared …nothing worse than being wet and cold.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Good grief .... what a selection !
I will need a set also, but which ones ?
Breathable?
Poly/Rubber ?
PVC ?
Neoprene ?
Insulated .. or NOT ?
Boot or Stocking foot ?
I have an older heavy set for hunting, they stand up all by them selves in the corner, can barely bend over in them. I'd drown for sure if I ever fell over, or dipped up a wave !
What are the favorites ? Can you get them locally, around Jacks ? Or ?
Thanks


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Arnav said:


> Good grief .... what a selection !
> I will need a set also, but which ones ?
> Breathable?
> Poly/Rubber ?
> ...


Price aside I think boot foot breathable is the way to go for the beach


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Arnav said:


> Good grief .... what a selection !
> I will need a set also, but which ones ?
> Breathable?
> Poly/Rubber ?
> ...


You want breathable.. NO Neoprene, or Rubber... Insulation applies to the boot if you buy the bootfoot waders.
I have bootfoot and started using Stocking Foot this past spring and love them.. Much easier to get in an out of.
If they get the least bit of moisture inside I can turn them inside out and dry them out. Something you cant do with bootfoot. They also store better than bootfoot. whether in the vehicle or closet. I wear a set of Flats Style boots with them instead o. If you choose to goo stocking foot just make sure they have Gravel Guards on them...


Arnav said:


> Good grief .... what a selection !
> I will need a set also, but which ones ?
> Breathable?
> Poly/Rubber ?
> ...


You want breathable.. NO Neoprene, or Rubber avoid them completely... Insulation applies to the boot if you buy the bootfoot waders.
I have bootfoot and started using Stocking Foot this past spring and love them.. Much easier to get in an out of.
If they get the least bit of moisture inside I can turn them inside out and dry them out. Something you cant do with bootfoot. They also store better than bootfoot. whether in the vehicle or closet. I wear a set of Flats Style boots with them instead of wading boots. If you choose to goo stocking foot just make sure they have Gravel Guards on them...


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Interesting …so no problems with water getting inside flats boots ?


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I’ve had a pair of neoprene ones for over 20 years, use them in the river, sound side and surf, love them. Ugly as all get out and I typically wear old tennis shoes except in the surf.

just out of curiosity why NO Neoprene?


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I’ve tried all kinds over the years. Can’t beat Frogg Toggs.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

pcbtightlines said:


> Interesting …so no problems with water getting inside flats boots ?


Not one bit..The bootie on the stocking foot is sealed neoprene..I wear socks in them also.. Not one bit of wetness from the outside..Your feet are going to sweat a little anyway. SO if you want to wick that moisture away from the skin.. Wear a super thin pair of polypropylene/nylon socks then a wicking sock of your choice. Im more concerned with gravel or sand getting in my boot so Gravel guards on the wader is a must..Stocking foot waders are less expensive also. Since you're one the sand most of the time Hard Soled Scuba Booties will work just fine also.. Its a lot better being nimble on your feet than weighed down with heavy boots that are attached to the bottom of your waders.

Why no neoprene? .. Couple of reasons Your heat and moisture that your body will create has no where to go except next to your skin and wick into your clothing. If the air temp is over 60- 65 degrees you will burn the hell up in them. Neoprene also limits your mobility and is super heavy...


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

I guess if it’s that warm outside I don’t wear them. Typically mountain river water is cooler so I never over heated.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Trevfishin said:


> I guess if it’s that warm outside I don’t wear them. Typically mountain river water is cooler so I never over heated.


Last Winter I decided to try an experiment using Stocking Foot and Wading boots then Flats Boots. Id never really paid much attention to others but never recalled seeing anything besides Waders with attached boots. When Waders go bad How many pairs of rubber boot cut offs do you really need?

My Frugal analytical mind figured it was easier to find S, M, L and XXL in waders and keep my size 13 shoes seperate. The cost benefit is also worth it. Besides size 12 and 13s sell out fast.
I found it also easy to get in a pair and not have to swing a boot around and wiggle in to them. Once you kick your boots off you can be out of them in a flash.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I always have worn boot foot waders when it gets cool and cold out surf fishing. But I'm thinking of switching to stocking foot this year. I have some older waders I can use. I have about 4 pairs of wading shoe's , 1 pair I can press into service for the beach. I'm getting to old to wrestle with boot foot.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Excellent info gents, thanks.
I'll be looking at breathable stocking foot Frogg Toggs with gravel guards then.
I HATE uncomfortable shoes. It was hard to find the hip boots I use for trapping because they had to fit me perfectly. I had to settle on higher end commercial, but they were worth it. I can't stand a bunched up, or twisted sock even. I'm picky that way. So, how well does that stocking foot end of the boot manage to fit well in a shoe ? I cant see that working very well, but haven't tried yet either. Just looks kinda awkward and would be a bitch to walk in. Anxious to try one out. I can do the insulating with my clothing. Sometimes it plenty warm, as long as I'm dry.
Thanks again,


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Haha, can relate to trying to get the neoprene booties off, I’m a size 15! I break a sweat trying to get them off due to the suction that’s created. But it’s worth staying warm and dry!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

hunter1 said:


> I always have worn boot foot waders when it gets cool and cold out surf fishing. But I'm thinking of switching to stocking foot this year. I have some older waders I can use. I have about 4 pairs of wading shoe's , 1 pair I can press into service for the beach. I'm getting to old to wrestle with boot foot.


Salt water wont hurt any of your boots.. but, the lighter the better IMO


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Arnav said:


> Excellent info gents, thanks.
> I'll be looking at breathable stocking foot Frogg Toggs with gravel guards then.
> I HATE uncomfortable shoes. It was hard to find the hip boots I use for trapping because they had to fit me perfectly. I had to settle on higher end commercial, but they were worth it. I can't stand a bunched up, or twisted sock even. I'm picky that way. So, how well does that stocking foot end of the boot manage to fit well in a shoe ? I cant see that working very well, but haven't tried yet either. Just looks kinda awkward and would be a bitch to walk in. Anxious to try one out. I can do the insulating with my clothing. Sometimes it plenty warm, as long as I'm dry.
> Thanks again,


I bet you really hate it when your peas touch your mashed potatoes too... 😂😂😂
We all have a little OCD👌😉
Actually I've not noticed a great deal of bunching up since my foot fills up the bootie but not to the point where it puts a lot of pressure on my toes. If that makes sense to you, I hope it does. There are literally hundreds of choices out there in Wading and Booties.. Flats Boots, Scuba Boots, Zippers, Laces, Sizes and Widths when you go this route. Im thinking of finding a set of High Top Chuck Taylors in Red and trying them out. 

Frog Togs are OK, Nothing wrong with them at all... However, there are far better quality and choices out there .. Sims, Reddington, LL Bean, and Orvis. You do get what you pay for.
I happen to like my LL Beans.. since I like the way the pockets are on them at the chest. Hand Warmer, one Waterproof pocket for my phone... and a Utility pocket for my can of Dip and an extra Drum rig, all right there together High on the chest... Gravel Guards that cinch up tight and a snap feature that would fasten to the strings on my boots if I needed to. Also different lengths and sizes for different body types and heights.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I do not wade with a phone. I remember my good friend San Juan taking a glamour shot of me on that Secret Spot down past the other Secret Spot. We were out a bit from the sand standing on a shallow bar with the Sun coming up and the tide coming in. The Glamour shot was lost forever when he dropped his phone into the drink.

I think San Juan made it back from Nags Head Verizon store in time for the evening bite.

Most times I will not even take my phone out on a pier.

I have had a lot of waders over the years, they all seem to have one thing in common, they leak. I have this fancy Chinese Walmart wader that cost $50 and has yet to leak on me since I have not been fishing too hard, as in not at all.

I have had $200 breathable waders leak after only a couple months, patched them up but they started leaking again. These waders ended up being a decent pair of rubber boots after I got out a razor blade.

Happiness is not having your waders leak.

I remember rubber waders and when neopreme first came out it was a thrill....I did not have a belly back in those days so it seemed like you were gliding over the sand compared to the rubber backed monsters,


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Garboman said:


> I do not wade with a phone. I remember my good friend San Juan taking a glamour shot of me on that Secret Spot down past the other Secret Spot. We were out a bit from the sand standing on a shallow bar with the Sun coming up and the tide coming in. The Glamour shot was lost forever when he dropped his phone into the drink.


Its funny you say that.... This past May Kyle and I were at the inlet one night.... He had just caught a fish and took its pic.. slid his phone in one of those phone pockets and forgot to zip it...He bent over to put the fish back in the surf and Ploop went his phone.. Lost it in the wash He never could get his hands on it.... Fortunately he had a back up he could use for a few days Until he spent over $800 on a new one..... Kyle has to pay to play golf now BTW, and now gets huge discounts at TWs and a Company Free Pass on NHP. He should break the 100 fish mark for 2021 by the end of the month

I haven't seen you since 2019.. They should last forever!

OH and one more thing..... FU!!.. I called you twice last spring during the Legendary Bite just to give you a brief play by play since I knew you had more important obligations where you are... You never called me back... Won't be calling your Hotline again even if fish are jumping out the water on to the beach


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

DaBig2na said:


> I bet you really hate it when your peas touch your mashed potatoes too... 😂😂😂
> We all have a little OCD👌😉
> Naw, the food all ends up in the same place in a few minutes anyway. But boots dont lace up and fit the foot like a quality hiking shoe does. I would sometimes walk 2 or more miles setting/checking traps through snow, water and slippery rough terrain which becomes really painful in a pair of boots that don't fit well and aren't comfortable. Like they say .. Ya get watcha pay for. I'm sure the beach will be mild in comparison. I like the HT Chucks idea, was thinking along thos same lines myself.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

DaBig2na said:


> I bet you really hate it when your peas touch your mashed potatoes too... 😂😂😂
> We all have a little OCD👌😉


Naw, the food all ends up in the same place in a few minutes anyway. But boots dont lace up and fit the foot like a quality hiking shoe does. I would sometimes walk 2 or more miles setting/checking traps through snow, water and slippery rough terrain which becomes really painful in a pair of boots that don't fit well and aren't comfortable. Like they say .. Ya get watcha pay for. I'm sure the beach will be mild in comparison. I like the HT Chucks idea, was thinking along thos same lines myself.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Arnav said:


> Naw, the food all ends up in the same place in a few minutes anyway. But boots dont lace up and fit the foot like a quality hiking shoe does. I would sometimes walk 2 or more miles setting/checking traps through snow, water and slippery rough terrain which becomes really painful in a pair of boots that don't fit well and aren't comfortable. Like they say .. Ya get watcha pay for. I'm sure the beach will be mild in comparison. I like the HT Chucks idea, was thinking along thos same lines myself.


Man Something I like about the Red High-tops! I learned something very valuable on my first elk hunting trip out west in the later 90s.. Hunting boots and Hiking boots are two different animals...My guide walked me to death up and down mountains and dark timber. Rocky "Hunting" Boots with 1000gms of thinsulate wore my ass out ! Coupled with taking a heavy ass Rem 700BDL .. After that I bought hiking boots that had similar features but designed for walking and climbing..No more heavy "Hunting Boots". After that my future trips out west were not near as taxing. Took a much lighter standard caliber rifle too..

What I am saying you may need to try a few different things to achieve the result you're looking for and your comfort.. 
I tried a classic Scuba bootie first...then I tried a classic style wading boot with laces..I found that I really liked the 
Foreverlast Flats or Reef Boots the best... Zipper on the side easy in and off. Fit snug and no bunching up and I wear only Thorlo socks which are far better quality than any sock out there so I have the room needed inside the boot. Oh and go up a couple boot sizes also for the extra room


----------



## fishdude (Nov 3, 2015)

I will throw another vote for breathable stocking foot on the beach for the same reasons already mentioned: being able to easily turn inside out when needed, lightweight. I layer underneath the waders or throw on a hoodie if it's cold. As for boots, i started out with a zippered flats boot, but i always had issues with sand making it difficult to get them off at times. Now i just throw on my xtra tuff boots and call it good enough. Very comfortable and they are very easy to slide off if needed.


----------



## Matey (Oct 27, 2011)

i use stocking foot similar to what you would wear trout fishing in rivers but instead of boots i use a pair of crocs. it lets the sand rinse out. of course you will need a much larger pair of crocs to fit the stocking foot. problem i had in the past with wading shoes was stones or sand got inside and rubbed holes into the stocking foot


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Matey said:


> ....... stones or sand got inside and rubbed holes into the stocking foot


I assumed the gaiter guards would prevent that ? ? You used no guards ... with sandals ? I can see where the neoprene sock would get abused rather quickly in the surf.
A high-top whatever with a guard seems dandy. I'm going to look this weekend at the local trout stream fishing supplier.


----------



## Matey (Oct 27, 2011)

apparently i am not famiar with the guards. just know i used my stream boots and after i few times in the surf i could feel water inside. that's when i switched to large crocs.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

My neighbor offered to give me a pair of boot wades with felt soles. Brand new in the box. How well would those felt soles work (or not) on the beach ? Any ideas ?
Thanks


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I would take the free waders and give them a shot and report back on your experience. Likely there would be minimal issues with felt unless you run into quick sand.

Sharks may actually prefer Felt over regular Vibram style boot bottoms.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Arnav said:


> My neighbor offered to give me a pair of boot wades with felt soles. Brand new in the box. How well would those felt soles work (or not) on the beach ? Any ideas ?
> Thanks


Felt will be OK on the beach... It may be worth taking them to a Shoe repair place and see what they would charge you to re sole them with a treaded sole.. They can only be glued on


----------



## dboyd351 (Mar 25, 2021)

Felt works fine, but will wear out quicker.


----------



## dboyd351 (Mar 25, 2021)

You may be getting offered the felt boots free, not because there is anything wrong with them, but they are illegal to use in some freshwater areas to reduce the possibility of introducing invasive critters.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

I passed on the felts, the size was wrong. WAYYYY too tight. I've seen mention of those laws, very likely the reason.
Anyway, I picked up a real nice FITTING set of lightly used Red Ball neoprene. Very light, comfortable and flexible.
$20 at a yard sale Saturday. Much nicer than I was expecting. Good on boots now, thanks all,


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

I just went and got a pair of the Frogg Toggs breathable stocking foots and I think i'll try a pair of Crocs as a boot at the end of the month. I myself have gotten too old and portly to deal with the boot foot PVC's. The breathables are WAYYYY more comfortable so far. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

sixtysevensg said:


> I just went and got a pair of the Frogg Toggs breathable stocking foots and I think i'll try a pair of Crocs as a boot at the end of the month. I myself have gotten too old and portly to deal with the boot foot PVC's. The breathables are WAYYYY more comfortable so far. Thanks for the suggestions!


Crocs will get sand and shells in them...Been there done that....You wont like sand getting in when you're in the wash Wear a boot or bootie that the top can be covered with the gravel guards.. This will ensure that no outside debris gets in


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> Crocs will get sand and shells in them...Been there done that....You wont like sand getting in when you're in the wash Wear a boot or bootie that the top can be covered with the gravel guards.. This will ensure that no outside debris gets in


Roger that. Any suggestion on an inexpensive boot? I only use them once or twice a year, so I can't justify a super expensive one. I saw you mention the Chuck's earlier.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

sixtysevensg said:


> Roger that. Any suggestion on an inexpensive boot? I only use them once or twice a year, so I can't justify a super expensive one. I saw you mention the Chuck's earlier.


If you are a normal size 12 I have a pair of Foreverlast wading boots in 13 that have been worn twice I will let go for $30 and shipping... They were a bit too short for me..
Looks like this








Baffin Flats Stalker Boots-BFS-16






www.foreverlastonline.com





Foreverlast puts out a great product.. I went the Ray Guard boot incase if I wanted to wade fish the sounds..Their reef boots are fairly cheap and come in Wide sizes also.. Free Shipping


----------



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

DaBig2na said:


> If you are a normal size 12 I have a pair of Foreverlast wading boots in 13 that have been worn twice I will let go for $30 and shipping... They were a bit too short for me..
> Looks like this
> 
> 
> ...


I'll message you.


----------

